# Quickest way to get a phone line?



## tt225 (11 Oct 2006)

We're about to move into a second hand house which has a physical phone line, i.e. the previous owners were connected.  So I need to re-activate the connection but I don't want to subscribe to Eircom.  

Say I wanted to go for a combined broadband/phone package with BT or (don't laugh) Smart, does it make more sense to ask Eircom to connect me up and then switch to my preferred provider, or to get my preferred provider to handle the whole transaction?  

I'm thinking here both in terms of time and of cost (i.e. will Eircom drag their heels more when BT are doing the connection than if they are?).


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Oct 2006)

Ericom will set up an account in less than 3 hours-they did it for me on Monday.  It didn't cost me anything, as the line had been active.

You don't have to tell then anything, i.e. that you will be using another provider.

You need a new Eircom account number and a telephone number to go with BT or UTV, even if you already an existing BT/UTV customer AFAIK.

BT cannot apply for an account on your behalf.


----------



## delgirl (11 Oct 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> BT cannot apply for an account on your behalf.


I called Eircom this morning to request the installation of a second line to our home.  When they heard that we are with BT, they told me that they couldn't process the request as I wasn't a customer and that I had to get onto BT.

Tried calling BT a few times and have now e-mailed them - it'll be interesting to see what their reply is as I was of the same opinion, from information gathered from another AAM thread, that only Eircom can install new lines.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

delgirl said:


> ...the installation of a second line to our home.
> .........only Eircom can install new lines.


Guessing they may be two seperate things. Not sure of details on provision of second lines, but a "new connection" must go through Eircom [to get the Eircom account number] (and then switch ).


----------



## jimmyjoe (11 Oct 2006)

I rang Pure Telecom about getting a phone connection in a new house - that'd been prewired by the builders (Presumably using Eircom, but I dunno)...

Anyhow, within 1 day, I'd a new phone number, live etc.  I got the Universal account number (or whatever it's called) from Pure that day, but didn't Eircom go away off and change it - even though they didn't bother to inform me.

BTW, I'm currently tempted to go to Smart - just because of what Eircom did to them.  Of the €4m owed, only €1.5m was overdue, and that's probably not even 1% of Eircom's turnover.

They're just trying to stick it to the competition in IReland, which they should be stopped from doing!


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

jimmyjoe said:


> BTW, I'm currently tempted to go to Smart - just because of what Eircom did to them.


There's also the fact of line rental + *6mb** BB for €35 p/m! 
(* = where available)


----------



## tt225 (12 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.  Will get onto Eircom, get my account number, and then decide on a provider.  The 6MB from Smart is tempting, if only I could trust them to still be around in a year or two.


----------

